# Microsoft Account: Inbox locked, can't verify..



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

I didn't know where to post this... so forgive me if i overlooked the "if microsoft has screwed you over" section. 

I also understand that this isn't a tech support forum question as much as it is between myself and Microsoft/hotmail, but i can't contact them... I'm borderline helpless! 

- to begin:

*A* couple days ago i updated to windows 8.1 from windows 8, and around that same time i began receiving messages via outlook/ my mailbox saying that my account may have been accessed elsewhere, and that i had to verify my details. The message was from the "Microsoft Account Team", which seemed like something a hacker came up with, so i ignored it... then last night i went to check my emails, and the same thing popped up, this time prohibiting access to my emails, forcing me to verify, it was then that i realized it was legit. So i tried to "get the verification code", however... the place that they expect to send the code to is the very email inbox that they had restricted my access to, so there is/was no way to get this code and verify my email. I went for the only other option, to file that i couldn't get onto my account, and it gave me a form to fill out... with security questions i set 9 years ago when i was 14, so i don't know the answer! but i filled everything else out to the best of my knowledge, and they keep sending me emails to the new account i had to create, saying that my answers were inadequate, but it's fricken me... i made that account, the hundreds of things i've joined over the years are all linked to that account, My pay-pal details are there if someone is using it, i'm powerless in taking it back. 

I then tried to contact microsoft and hotmail by other means but i can't find a way to email tech support, only submit a phone number that they may or may not call and then pass me around like a petition to all the ill trained 'specialists' until it's sorted out... so I guess my reason for posting it here is to see if - 
1) anyone has dealt with this before? 
2) If anyone knows how to mail Microsoft or hotmail where i can type all the details to them at once and not have to speak to someone from a call center in timbucktoo with a weird psuedo american accent and no idea what i'm dealing with.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> with security questions i set 9 years ago when i was 14, so i don't know the answer! but i filled everything else out to the best of my knowledge, and they keep sending me emails to the new account i had to create, saying that my answers were inadequate,


 if you do not have all the security details , then they do lock out the account 

i believe this may help you 
Open a brand new outlook/Hotmail account. Once connected, then go to this page 
Hotmail support - Microsoft Windows Help 
Outlook.com - Microsoft Community
Microsoft Community

"ask a question on the outlook.com forums.

Explain the situation in detail. A moderator should give you the solution.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks buddy i appreciate the assistance. I'll try those out. 
I understand it's all happening for the "safety" of my account, but following protocol to a tee is so cyber SS army. 
I'll keep this updated, it was frustrating for me to find the lack of coverage elsewhere on this particular issue so if i can get through the answers will be in.

Here is my post on their forum -
Account inaccessible. Trouble with Verification! help! - Microsoft Community


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

fingers crossed it works OK for you


----------

